# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Национальная стратегия воспитания детей в России

## kiara

Уважаемые друзья!
А вот на какой будущий документ я наткнулась сегодня. И призадумалась....
Есть желающие поразмышлять над этим вместе?

"Минобрнауки до конца 2014 года представит президенту и правительству проект Национальной стратегии развития и воспитания в Российской Федерации. Как сообщают "Известия", для разработки и апробации этого документа планируется привлечь представителей Минкультуры, Минздрава, Минтруда, Минспорта, МВД, региональных органов власти и педагогического сообщества.

"Стратегия потребует формирования новой общественно-государственной системы воспитания детей, обеспечивающей их социализацию, высокий уровень гражданственности, патриотичности, толерантности, законопослушное поведение, - пояснили в Минобрнауки. - До конца года нужно разработать план и примерный проект документа".

План будущей стратегии готовит подведомственный Минобрнауки Центр исследования проблем воспитания, формирования здорового образа жизни, профилактики наркомании, социально-педагогической поддержки детей и молодежи.

"Пока не существует единых требований в вопросах воспитания, и каждый работает кто во что горазд", - рассказала изданию замдиректора центра Валентина Березина.

Она отметила, что национальная стратегия будет затрагивать три социальных института - семью, систему образования и общественность. После подготовки концепции появятся правительственные и ведомственные акты, регламентирующие сферу воспитания.

"Пока есть только общие ориентиры, потому что работа еще не началась. В проекте будут участвовать крупные ученые в области воспитания. Мы постараемся через интернет и СМИ выносить появляющиеся документы по данному вопросу на всеобщее обозрение", - добавила Березина.

Уже известны три группы вопросов, которые должны войти в будущую стратегию. Во-первых, в документе будут положения формирования российской гражданской идентичности, культуры, толерантности, социальной компетентности в сфере этнического и межконфессионального взаимодействия. Во-вторых, вопросы, касающиеся борьбы с детской безнадзорностью, наркоманией, алкоголизмом, преступностью, проституцией. В-третьих, в национальной стратегии будет раздел о расширении сети детских и юношеских творческих объединений, лагерей труда и отдыха, развитии разнообразных форм туризма и краеведения, поддержки музейных учреждений и школ искусств.
Источник http://grani.ru/Politics/Russia/m.220164.html

Меня в последнее время столь бурная деятельность наших властей что-то напрягает....И словосочетание "стратегия воспитания" откровенно беспокоит. С одной стороны, я совершенно четко понимаю, что базис воспитания в нашей стране разрушен весьма основательно. Вопросы нравственности, культуры, уважения, толерантности - для многих "китайская грамота", детки растут как волчата, в стайках мини-сообществ научаются выживать среди равнодушных взрослых, у которых один ответ своим отпрыскам - это ваши проблемы.
Но с другой стороны, где гарантия того, что среди пишущих сей опус чиновников - высоко духовные, нравственно стабильные, великодушные, милосердные и просто образованные люди?! Меня лично пугают вот такие "единые требования в вопросах воспитания". Вроде бы, три сферы и общие аспекты в каждой - важные и остро требующие поддержки сферы. Но у нас всегда в стране была беда с "реализацией". Всегда и во всех сферах. Я всегда повторяла своим студентам - у нас не плохие законы, у нас ужасное их исполнение! Особенно на местах, чем дальше в глубинку...
Прям вот чую, лет через 5-7 и нас тут посписочно с форума на Калыму всех строем можно будет))))))

----------


## летняя мама

Эх, если без "многобукв", то нас с  мужем в последнее время очень напрягает то, что происходит сейчас в системе образования и здравоохранения. Политика государства в отношении семьи тоже не радует.  Про миграционную политику (в том виде , в котором она в нашей Калужской области реализуется) лучше вообще промолчу, а то под несколько статей УК точно можно будет  подвести .
Вообщем, Конфуция вспомнила: "Не дай вам Бог жить в эпоху перемен".

----------


## летняя мама

Очень режет слух"толерантность и законопослушное поведение". Какой смысл в это вкладывают?
И  в свете реформы образования: кто-нибудь слышал об отмене экстерната в школе?

----------


## kiara

В догонку к теме...
Дошкольное образование теперь гарантируется детям с *двух месяцев*. Минобрнауки внесло коррективы в приказ о порядке приёма детей в детсады.В прежней версии приказа в отношении детей от двух месяцев были предусмотрены только уход и присмотр, а вместо образования обеспечивалось развитие. Такая формулировка вызвала бурную полемику в обществе. В частности, в движении «Российским детям – доступное дошкольное образование» (РДДО) заявили, что министерство образования стремится ликвидировать ясельные группы или полностью их коммерциализировать. «Как *требовали родители*, Минобрнауки внесло коррективы в приказ.....Мы ставим в качестве одной из приоритетных задач для себя… общедоступность дошкольного образования для детей от двух месяцев до трех лет», - добавил глава Минобрнауки Дмитрий Ливанов.

 Люди добрые....Покажите мне родителей, которые *требуют*, чтобы их детей приняли в детсад с *двух(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) месяцев*?! Последний раз я читала о таком в связи с событиями, происходящими в обществе нашего государства в 1917 году.....Народные ясли называлось это дело.Но и там - с четырех месяцев деточек сдавали....

----------


## kazangi

Оксан, есть садик на Северном, частный типа мини-сад, туда родители сдают как раз таких малышей(( И "ходят" они туда до того момента, пока не получат место в обычном саду. И конвейер там постоянный, так что как оказывается таких родителей немало((

----------


## polya

Да уж... Чем больше я читаю подобного,тем меньше желаю будущего своим детям и старости себе в этой стране.(

----------


## kiara

Ирин-какой ужас! Это что за сад такой?! Я впервые слышу о нем... Опять " квартирник" очередной? Это ж как в доме малютки,всех строем выложили под мобили,всех покормили,всех переодели,всех по коляскам разложили и вывезли во двор гулять. Жутко... Лучше, наверно, няню нанять к младенцу,чем в такой инкубатор.

----------


## kazangi

Оксан, он даже без названия, я просто наткнулась на объявление, что мол частный сад, бла-бла-бла, Северный, мы ж на Северном жить собираемся, вот зацепилась взглядом и позвонила. Квартирник, 2 воспитателей, готовят сами - где в это время дети - большой вопрос, как они их выгуливают - тоже, зато занятия какие-то проводят)) На мои вопросы ответили примерно - со всем справляемся,не волнуйтесь, а как справляются не уточняли. А цена... мама дорогая 100р/час, было бы за что. Но вот спрос есть, хотя и Северный, и квартира... Я думаю как раз потому, что можно оставлять младенцев. Просто жесть.

----------

